# R2 weed



## Meshuggah (Jul 12, 2010)

anyone ever hear of this strain?

We smoked this in moncton, pretty potent weed, very skunky and harsh too (makes you cough) I think its a hybrid created localy, no one i know seems to know what the real name of the strain is... im sure theres another name for it


----------



## muaythaibanger (Jul 13, 2010)

I'v heard of it.I'm not to far from you.I think it's just a local name for it.May be some kind of skunk strain.


----------



## shannonhiggins (Jul 21, 2010)

whatever it is id love to find out. that shit fucks me up big time, but doesn't burn me outin the least. if anything it leaves me with more get up and go than i had to begin with. just awesome.


----------



## amanda.marie (Nov 21, 2010)

r2 weed is an all natural weed that has grown outside on its own and hasn't been tampered with. Just picked and smoked. 



Meshuggah said:


> anyone ever hear of this strain?
> 
> We smoked this in moncton, pretty potent weed, very skunky and harsh too (makes you cough) I think its a hybrid created localy, no one i know seems to know what the real name of the strain is... im sure theres another name for it


----------



## muaythaibanger (Nov 21, 2010)

amanda.marie said:


> r2 weed is an all natural weed that has grown outside on its own and hasn't been tampered with. Just picked and smoked.


What do ya mean?

Any strain can be naturally grown outdoors.


----------



## Lane Inkpen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yea man im in halifax and I just got some of this the other day its bombbbbbb. a lil harsh tho, makes you gag on its big ass weed cock.


----------



## Smokathaganja (Dec 5, 2010)

Man this is one of the best strains I've ever had. I'm not gonna lie, me and my pal were rippin greasy lung hoots with this shit, and got baked as FUCK off about .8, I'm tellin you man I kept seeing shit on the walk home. I got home and ate some fucking nachos, and played some god damn nazi zombies. I need more of this shit.


----------



## AreDeux (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey guys, im a new member to this forum, not new to R2 tho. Ive been smoking this stuff for years and i must say its probably the best stuff ive ever had. heres a pic of my current hydro project
(R2 clones), might help you figure out a bit more about it. lots more pics where that came from if anyone wants


----------



## Vipercloud (Mar 20, 2011)

Does anybody know where i can get some R2. I live in Moncton


----------



## Diesel Lover (Jul 3, 2011)

In fact, R2 come from a selection of specials Afghan-Haze phenos (probably from Mr. Nice). This pungent shit can produce around 24% of THC! Not a big yielder but the stuff is incredible... That's why there's no information on it.. This is the big dealers favorite and they don't want to loose their monopole on it...


----------



## Diesel Lover (Jul 3, 2011)

But if the stuff looks like an indica bud, this is not the R2. R2 produces orange fluffy buds full of trichomes and dank as fuck. The Haze influence may speed you up, and uplift yourself..


----------



## Diesel Lover (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey, AreDeux! Do you have more pics of your R2s? It looks like the long flowering phenos of my seeds selection.. Takes around 10 weeks to completely ripe?? The one that I kept takes around 60 days and stays shorter than his sisters.

See ya!


----------



## r2allday (Aug 13, 2011)

the R2 strain is more like the Northern Lights


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Aug 13, 2011)

These are not the plants your looking for.

Wheres the 3P0 bud?


----------



## R2Skunk (Oct 1, 2011)

You can get, some R2 down in Shediac. P.S It's where it came from. But if you want some stuff from moncton it's called " Moncton M39 "


----------



## muaythaibanger (Oct 2, 2011)

This R2 is probably the most potent plant I`ve ever grew out of all the strains I`ve grew over the years.
From Greenhouse`s Alaskan Ice,NL5+haze , Nirvanas NL,Super Skunk,Ice, Female seeds White widow+Big Bud, and Bubblegum clones and white widow clones from BC.

It`s on par with Dr.greenthumbs Chemdawg.

I`ve wanted to know the history of this strain.
Diesel Lover says there`s Haze in it. But these plants are very early finishers.

Anyway I crossed a nice large Sensi seeds male Hindu Kush with one of the R2 clones for some seeds. See how this strain turns out next year.


----------



## GreenTumbR2 (Jan 6, 2012)

Been smoking R2 since 1998 when it first made it's apparence from Quebec to Cap Pele, NB. There was also an R1 version in previous years. I've been taking clips from my R2 since 2003 which remains alot more potent than some so called R2 that is nearby like Moncton and such. I was told 1 of the 2 strains that made that plant. Could try to find out the other if there's still someone interested in this post....


----------



## ndeehel (May 2, 2012)

Crazy thread...I am in NB, near Moncton, and just got myself a big bag of what I'm told is "R2". Googled it and ended up here!

Haven't tried it yet, but it looks like a lot of canna I've gotten around here. A more yellowish-green with lots of nice crystals. Not very hairy. Smell is quite strong. Buddy commented on not liking to walk around with it hahaha.


----------



## TylerTGODKushmaster92 (May 14, 2012)

I disagree with people that say their is no burn out effect haha. If you smoke more then 1.5 of this stuff your toast.. This is potent ass stuff and it will rip you a new one if you arent careful. If your a kush lover, you will love this. Some people I know call it wheel chair weed due to its couch lock effect. I suggest this strain to people with cancer, sleeping disorders, eating disorders, etc. It is infact an indica/sativa hybrid, originating from quebec in the late 90s. It made its way to capele new brunswick canada and blew up the atlantic cannabis industry. Atlantic canada is known for its potent marijuana, mainly R2 and M39. I compare this type of weed to a sour diesel/kush plant. My opinion on the stuff varies. I have had 3 different kinds of R2. R2 with shitty bag appeal and really dry and harsh. R2 with some nice buds, but stemmy. And R2 grown hydroponically which smells like cat piss when you grind it up. The best stuff comes from capele or shediac. If your getting it from moncton, its more then likely shipped in from shediac, capele, port elgin, sackville, dorchester etc. all of westmorland community basically has this strain and you will never find just one of it. So enjoy, take my advice....dont over due this.


----------



## MaritimeHomeGrown (May 15, 2012)

r2 seems to be the most common strain here around the nb/ns border.


----------



## Hydrobone (Nov 6, 2012)

I just bought an ounce of R2 its SO freakin skuny and gets me so stoned compared to the "afghan kush" i had.

A friend told me R2 was started by a few guys who traveled to B-C for their famous strain and brought it to N-B adapting it to our climate/ possible cross breeding.


----------



## Just chiefin (Nov 15, 2012)

Sup...jus found this site....im going to be travelling to moncton..want to try this R2....r there dispensiaries in moncton, if not how do I find some


----------



## shmokinzeeveed (Nov 16, 2012)

During the Overgrow days I was gifted some AK47 X R2 seeds from memyselfandi. Wasnt sure what the R2 was.. but if you're still out there memy, thanks it was great smoke!


----------



## mcrandle (Nov 16, 2012)

What is with the amount of 1-post accounts in this thread?


----------



## bundee1 (Nov 16, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> What is with the amount of 1-post accounts in this thread?


I heard the R2 is originally from Nigeria. Send me $10000 in a King James Bible and I will send you seeds and 2k back in change.


----------



## bundee1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pssst McRandle... it's sarcasm, let me in.


----------



## bundee1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ill bring my PTSD'ed brother and you 2 will be high fiving and punching bad drivers in no time.


----------



## TylerTGODKushmaster92 (Oct 11, 2016)

mcrandle said:


> What is with the amount of 1-post accounts in this thread?


Hey I just got back on this site after some awol time but anything you would like to know about r2 just ask away. Local strain, so I know the dealio


----------



## TylerTGODKushmaster92 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hydrobone said:


> I just bought an ounce of R2 its SO freakin skuny and gets me so stoned compared to the "afghan kush" i had.
> 
> A friend told me R2 was started by a few guys who traveled to B-C for their famous strain and brought it to N-B adapting it to our climate/ possible cross breeding.


Its a northern lights #2,


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm running some R2 Kushberry seeds that I made. Ran R2 indoors/outdoors for years and wanted to see how she would do crossed with peakseeds Kushberry.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 16, 2016)

TylerTGODKushmaster92 said:


> Hey I just got back on this site after some awol time but anything you would like to know about r2 just ask away. Local strain, so I know the dealio


Do you have any crosses with R2


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 16, 2016)

down here in maine just cracked 12 r2 from a very reliable source


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 16, 2016)

R2 is clone only. Did someone make a cross with it


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 16, 2016)

We have a the original clone that's been in New Brunswick for years.


----------



## Moose71 (Dec 16, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> down here in maine just cracked 12 r2 from a very reliable source


id like to get a few beans to try them out.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 16, 2016)

Where you located?


----------



## Moose71 (Dec 16, 2016)

n. maine.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 16, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> down here in maine just cracked 12 r2 from a very reliable source


Any idea what was used for the cross.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 16, 2016)

TylerTGODKushmaster92 said:


> Hey I just got back on this site after some awol time but anything you would like to know about r2 just ask away. Local strain, so I know the dealio


The local strain you're talking about is the clone only that's been around for years.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 16, 2016)

Moose71 said:


> n. maine.


Have you tried some R2


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 17, 2016)

Kp sunshine said:


> R2 is clone only. Did someone make a cross with it


yes


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 17, 2016)

Moose71 said:


> id like to get a few beans to try them out.


u will be able to buy them soon, from a maine source


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 17, 2016)

Kp sunshine said:


> Any idea what was used for the cross.


I will ask


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 17, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> I will ask


I'd like to make some s1's of her. I wonder if it's the same R2 that we have up here. Doesn't produce alot but is potent. I get about 6 zips on about it outside. It smells like fuel when it starts to ripen.


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 17, 2016)

Kp sunshine said:


> I'd like to make some s1's of her. I wonder if it's the same R2 that we have up here. Doesn't produce alot but is potent. I get about 6 zips on about it outside. It smells like fuel when it starts to ripen.


give getaway mountain a shout,he knows more about the lineage than I,sounds the same I know it came from ns


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 17, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> give getaway mountain a shout,he knows more about the lineage than I,sounds the same I know it came from ns


Just checked out one of his threads. Sounds like he has some nice early outdoor. Is there anywhere to order from him.


----------



## Moose71 (Dec 17, 2016)

Kp sunshine said:


> Have you tried some R2


no but would. heard of it but have never seen it up here. a lot of guys up here would die to get some.


----------



## Moose71 (Dec 17, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> u will be able to buy them soon, from a maine source


cool! let me know when and where to look!  ill return the favor!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 17, 2016)

Moose71 said:


> no but would.[/QUOTE





thumper60 said:


> give getaway mountain a shout,he knows more about the lineage than I,sounds the same I know it came from ns





thumper60 said:


> give getaway mountain a shout,he knows more about the lineage than I,sounds the same I know it came from ns


Does getaway have a site set up yet. His R2 seawarp sounds bang on for our Nova Scotia weather.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 17, 2016)

Moose71 said:


> no but would. heard of it but have never seen it up here. a lot of guys up here would die to get some.


It's a bit strong for me.lol but everyone likes it. Finished outdoors sept 20th. Comes on strong and has some legs.


----------



## Moose71 (Dec 17, 2016)

strong for effect or rough smoke?


----------



## Moose71 (Dec 17, 2016)

heard its kinda harsh.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 17, 2016)

Moose71 said:


> heard its kinda harsh.


It is kinda harsh and the effect is very strong. Prob harsh cause its mostly grown outdoors without a flush. I grow it indoors too and it's a tough one to get a good flush. I run it 40 days once, feed for 20 and flushed for 20 and was nice smoke. Most run it for 50 days but I did it for a friend. He buys all the Og's and big name brands and said this stuff was primo smoke. It's powerful stuff. Hard to believe seeing it's a clone over 20 years old. It's tough too. Even with light leaks it won't hermi. I used a Kushberry stud to make a cross. Looking for a male to backcross to the R2


----------



## Moose71 (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm just across the border from edmunston,N.B. ill see what i can find from my sources. i have a lot of smoking relatives in N.B!


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jan 12, 2017)

Kp sunshine said:


> Does getaway have a site set up yet. His R2 seawarp sounds bang on for our Nova Scotia weather.


http://getawaymountainseed.com/


----------



## Moose71 (Jan 12, 2017)

awesome! gonna order some! thanks man!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 12, 2017)

Wish there was a way I could get some here in NS.


----------



## Moose71 (Jan 12, 2017)

Kp sunshine said:


> Wish there was a way I could get some here in NS.


check your messages.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 12, 2017)

Moose71 said:


> check your messages.


Can you send me that message again. With that info.


----------



## Moose71 (Jan 13, 2017)

message sent.


----------



## Erobi26 (Oct 4, 2017)

I live in Moncton and I grew R2 this summer. This strain is so overgrown here, that locals do not want it. People buy it because it us a buck a bag or less, and people grow it because it thrives in our humid climate. It is harsh as there is indica in it. People do not cure it which makes it harsher than it could be. There is definately skunk in it but very citrusy as well. Go to Moncton in May and clones are $10 a piece all over the place. As a local in Moncton, and with how saturated the market is with R2, i got a chuckle out of how many people here are looking for it and think its amazing lol. Im happy to answer some of these questions!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 18, 2018)

Moose71 said:


> no but would. heard of it but have never seen it up here. a lot of guys up here would die to get some.


Did you run any R2 crosses last summer?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 18, 2018)

Moose71 said:


> message sent.


Did run any R2 crosses last summer?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 18, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> give getaway mountain a shout,he knows more about the lineage than I,sounds the same I know it came from ns


Did you run any R2 crosses last summer?


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 19, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Did you run any R2 crosses last summer?


ran some straight r2s will run again mold proof, strong skunk smell,mine were done sept 20


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 19, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> ran some straight r2s will run again mold proof, strong skunk smell,mine were done sept 20


Nice. Mine are the same Sept 15-20. I ran a cross I made with peaks kushberry and R2. Best out of everything.


----------



## Dexterbell (Jun 3, 2018)

does anyone here from cap pele or moncton have any original r2 left?


----------



## nsguerilla (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm in NS. Got an R2 x Cookies n Cream at the MUMMs festival last summer.. got some very unique looking genetics and i'm very curious about this strain... If it Really is NL2, or just something similar with afghan haze and skunk, i'd love to try to back cross and draw out some of its original lineage. One unique trait that I have Never seen in over 15 years of growing from seed, is the primary leaves have 3 points, as opposed to being a single pointed leaf. me likey.. anyone who can tell me more about this plant, I'd love to know for phenotyping purposes. thanks


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jun 27, 2019)

nsguerilla said:


> I'm in NS. Got an R2 x Cookies n Cream at the MUMMs festival last summer.. got some very unique looking genetics and i'm very curious about this strain... If it Really is NL2, or just something similar with afghan haze and skunk, i'd love to try to back cross and draw out some of its original lineage. One unique trait that I have Never seen in over 15 years of growing from seed, is the primary leaves have 3 points, as opposed to being a single pointed leaf. me likey.. anyone who can tell me more about this plant, I'd love to know for phenotyping purposes. thanks


I think R2 came from the Maritime outdoor company or something from Oregon I think. I grew their double afghani and a few others back around 2000. I have the R2 clone back in my hand this year. Gonna chuck a little headbanger pollen onto one to see what turns up.


----------



## mustang519 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hey. I bought some seeds from "getaway mountain" two years ago. I got R2 and Stumbleberry. I still have 5 of each left. I thought
they were junk. If some one wants the left over seeds to try let me know.

Thanks
mustang519


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jun 30, 2019)

mustang519 said:


> Hey. I bought some seeds from "getaway mountain" two years ago. I got R2 and Stumbleberry. I still have 5 of each left. I thought
> they were junk. If some one wants the left over seeds to try let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> mustang519


Did you grow the R2?


----------



## mustang519 (Jul 10, 2019)

Yes I grew both. Did not like either one.
mustang519


----------



## Burnedman (Aug 31, 2019)

I live in the region and i'm actually growing 2 very slightly different R2's right now and thought i would jump in on this thread. True R2 IS clone only, don't believe anyone who tells you otherwise, and i know enough that i would only trust the cutting if i got it from a french guy. My Acadian R2 is 2 weeks later to start flowering than the "R2" i got from an english dude in sackville. My english R2 is 5 weeks into flower today (Aug31) but my Acadian R2 is only 3 weeks into flower and the 2 are planted side by side in the same everything so there is no doubt some early cross around here. But R2's origin is simple. R2, R1, M39 and Friesland Indica (also called M33 in the catalogue) all came from the SSSC (Super Sativa Seed Club) as seed around 1989/90. You can google old pages of the SSSC 1988/89 seed catalogue and see a few of these strains listed and see that these alphanumeric names were catalogue numbers for crosses...like M39 is Northern Light #5 x Skunk #1. I have been told by people i trust on this that R2 is Northern Lights #2 (the rare NL) x Thai Haze x Afghani landrace. R2, R1, M39 and Friesland were all first grown in Quebec from what i know and then entered NB through the french acadian communities where it was grown for quite a while before entering the english side of NB and NS.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 31, 2019)

Burnedman said:


> I live in the region and i'm actually growing 2 very slightly different R2's right now and thought i would jump in on this thread. True R2 IS clone only, don't believe anyone who tells you otherwise, and i know enough that i would only trust the cutting if i got it from a french guy. My Acadian R2 is 2 weeks later to start flowering than the "R2" i got from an english dude in sackville. My english R2 is 5 weeks into flower today (Aug31) but my Acadian R2 is only 3 weeks into flower and the 2 are planted side by side in the same everything so there is no doubt some early cross around here. But R2's origin is simple. R2, R1, M39 and Friesland Indica (also called M33 in the catalogue) all came from the SSSC (Super Sativa Seed Club) as seed around 1989/90. You can google old pages of the SSSC 1988/89 seed catalogue and see a few of these strains listed and see that these alphanumeric names were catalogue numbers for crosses...like M39 is Northern Light #5 x Skunk #1. I have been told by people i trust on this that R2 is Northern Lights #2 (the rare NL) x Thai Haze x Afghani landrace. R2, R1, M39 and Friesland were all first grown in Quebec from what i know and then entered NB through the french acadian communities where it was grown for quite a while before entering the english side of NB and NS.


Does your French R2 finish outdoors around Sept 20th. I've been growing it for sometime now and heard there were two different R2's but wasn't sure.


----------



## Burnedman (Aug 31, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Does your French R2 finish outdoors around Sept 20th. I've been growing it for sometime now and heard there were two different R2's but wasn't sure.


I took notes, english R2 (2 different people told me its an R2 x skunk cross) started shooting hairs july 26 and so 8 weeks later is sept 20 to the very day! The french R2 started to shoot hair aug 1, so it's 8th week is sept 26. I always let it pass the 8th week anyway though. I just started trying to track down the True R2 again this year.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 31, 2019)

Burnedman said:


> I took notes, english R2 (2 different people told me its an R2 x skunk cross) started shooting hairs july 26 and so 8 weeks later is sept 20 to the very day! The french R2 started to shoot hair aug 1, so it's 8th week is sept 26. I always let it pass the 8th week anyway though. I just started trying to track down the True R2 again this year.


I'd say you have the real R2. I'm not a fan of it. It's fucking powerful. But lots people like it


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 1, 2019)

Diesel Lover said:


> But if the stuff looks like an indica bud, this is not the R2. R2 produces orange fluffy buds full of trichomes and dank as fuck. The Haze influence may speed you up, and uplift yourself..


R2 is very dense very light green with very little red hair to speak of but it is dank as fuck


AreDeux said:


> View attachment 1394500Hey guys, im a new member to this forum, not new to R2 tho. Ive been smoking this stuff for years and i must say its probably the best stuff ive ever had. heres a pic of my current hydro project
> (R2 clones), might help you figure out a bit more about it. lots more pics where that came from if anyone wants


This pic looks damn legit to me!


----------



## Covermewithdirt (Sep 6, 2019)

Burnedman said:


> I took notes, english R2 (2 different people told me its an R2 x skunk cross) started shooting hairs july 26 and so 8 weeks later is sept 20 to the very day! The french R2 started to shoot hair aug 1, so it's 8th week is sept 26. I always let it pass the 8th week anyway though. I just started trying to track down the True R2 again this





Burnedman said:


> I live in the region and i'm actually growing 2 very slightly different R2's right now and thought i would jump in on this thread. True R2 IS clone only, don't believe anyone who tells you otherwise, and i know enough that i would only trust the cutting if i got it from a french guy. My Acadian R2 is 2 weeks later to start flowering than the "R2" i got from an english dude in sackville. My english R2 is 5 weeks into flower today (Aug31) but my Acadian R2 is only 3 weeks into flower and the 2 are planted side by side in the same everything so there is no doubt some early cross around here. But R2's origin is simple. R2, R1, M39 and Friesland Indica (also called M33 in the catalogue) all came from the SSSC (Super Sativa Seed Club) as seed around 1989/90. You can google old pages of the SSSC 1988/89 seed catalogue and see a few of these strains listed and see that these alphanumeric names were catalogue numbers for crosses...like M39 is Northern Light #5 x Skunk #1. I have been told by people i trust on this that R2 is Northern Lights #2 (the rare NL) x Thai Haze x Afghani landrace. R2, R1, M39 and Friesland were all first grown in Quebec from what i know and then entered NB through the french acadian communities where it was grown for quite a while before entering the english side of NB and NS.


neverseen r2 or r1 in the sssc catalogue myself!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 6, 2019)

Covermewithdirt said:


> neverseen r2 or r1 in the sssc catalogue myself!


I think someone posted the old catalogue but can't remember if they were there, but I think they were. I know General G Maritime Outdoor seed company had both, I know that for sure. It was in Emery's seed catalogue. I grew their double afghani and a few others.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 7, 2019)

I have never had R2 unless I had it by a different name. Does it smell like pine by any chance?
I can say IMHO M39 is commercial garbage. Now Freezeland on the other hand was one of the best outdoor strains I have ever run. It also did great indoors. 
There use to be a breeder out of the Annapolis Valley roughly 15 years ago who was doing some really great things with some lesser known gear. Had strains called White rabbit, Northern Rabbit, Armageddon, and a buncha others I cant remember.The best cross I ever grew outdoors Sweet tooth x Champagne . It was also from him. I sold that strain for top dollar as indoor each fall.
All his strains were in glass vials with pink tops and had the strain written on a white label wrapped around it. 

Cheers


----------



## Covermewithdirt (Sep 7, 2019)

Covermewithdirt said:


> neverseen r2 or r1 in the sssc catalogue myself!


My r2skunk I got from northern N.B. Calling it English and French is Useless R2skunk is not really a skunk it’s just a skanky pheno of the r I also possess early R2 , R2R2, and the real Are Deux that stays small and finishes late .....


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 7, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have never had R2 unless I had it by a different name. Does it smell like pine by any chance?
> I can say IMHO M39 is commercial garbage. Now Freezeland on the other hand was one of the best outdoor strains I have ever run. It also did great indoors.
> There use to be a breeder out of the Annapolis Valley roughly 15 years ago who was doing some really great things with some lesser known gear. Had strains called White rabbit, Northern Rabbit, Armageddon, and a buncha others I cant remember.The best cross I ever grew outdoors Sweet tooth x Champagne . It was also from him. I sold that strain for top dollar as indoor each fall.
> All his strains were in glass vials with pink tops and had the strain written on a white label wrapped around it.
> ...


You'd know if you smoked R2. It's probably one of the strongest I've smoked. I'd put it against any elite cut. The high comes on strong and has legs. It's smell transitions through flowering. I'm not the best at describing smells. If you let it finish properly the smell is skunky citrus fuel like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 7, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have never had R2 unless I had it by a different name. Does it smell like pine by any chance?
> I can say IMHO M39 is commercial garbage. Now Freezeland on the other hand was one of the best outdoor strains I have ever run. It also did great indoors.
> There use to be a breeder out of the Annapolis Valley roughly 15 years ago who was doing some really great things with some lesser known gear. Had strains called White rabbit, Northern Rabbit, Armageddon, and a buncha others I cant remember.The best cross I ever grew outdoors Sweet tooth x Champagne . It was also from him. I sold that strain for top dollar as indoor each fall.
> All his strains were in glass vials with pink tops and had the strain written on a white label wrapped around it.
> ...


Yea man R2 has mega piney smell. M39 IS lower tier rubbish even grown out its best (good call). And yes Friesland is a boss outdoor strain that kills it without issue.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 7, 2019)

Burnedman said:


> Yea man R2 has mega piney smell. M39 IS lower tier rubbish even grown out its best (good call). And yes Friesland is a boss outdoor strain that kills it without issue.


Ok then yes I have absolutely enjoyed tons of R2 . We called it piney bud and it was always strong af and the more you smoked the higher you got. It was one of the best I remember for not building a tolerance to. It was always around for years in the Halifax area. Back when 2 for $25 was a good deal lol

Cheers


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 7, 2019)

Covermewithdirt said:


> My r2skunk I got from northern N.B. Calling it English and French is Useless R2skunk is not really a skunk it’s just a skanky pheno of the r I also possess early R2 , R2R2, and the real Are Deux that stays small and finishes late .....


Interesting....But i just used the words english and french to differ between the 2 different "kinds" of R2 i have this year... The 2 are planted in the same soil side by side and the one from the english dude in sackville that he himself called R2skunk is over a week further into bloom but is LESS skanky smelling than the other one i got from my french acadian friend in cap pele. Also i'm starting to see mold on the R2skunk and none on the true R2. Some serious bore worm holes on the R2 skunk, but none on the R2 from mon frere. So perhaps "pheno" is the incorrect word to use when comparing an R2 x Skunk hybrid to it's own mother?


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 7, 2019)

Covermewithdirt said:


> My r2skunk I got from northern N.B. Calling it English and French is Useless R2skunk is not really a skunk it’s just a skanky pheno of the r I also possess early R2 , R2R2, and the real Are Deux that stays small and finishes late .....


I got my first cutting in like 2005, i was actually told not to share it with anyone. It was in fact a little short, and finished in mid october. I have lived in halifax for 13 years and i lost that cut in a move a few years back. I just returned to the area and i just started looking for it again.


----------



## Covermewithdirt (Sep 7, 2019)

Burnedman said:


> Interesting....But i just used the words english and french to differ between the 2 different "kinds" of R2 i have this year... The 2 are planted in the same soil side by side and the one from the english dude in sackville that he himself called R2skunk is over a week further into bloom but is LESS skanky smelling than the other one i got from my french acadian friend in cap pele. Also i'm starting to see mold on the R2skunk and none on the true R2. Some serious bore worm holes on the R2 skunk, but none on the R2 from mon frere. So perhaps "pheno" is the incorrect word to use when comparing an R2 x Skunk hybrid to it's own mother?


 Interestingly enough of all the “R2” I’ve cultivated over the years the R2 skunk I got from a guy in SACKVILLE as well did the best over all sadly I lost it .my god the hash from that plant was incomparable and had the best return. It’s funny you say that the r2r2 is the mother. I was told the r2r2 got its name from crossing a reverted r2skunk Whith it’s clone ! Just putting that out there!


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 7, 2019)

Covermewithdirt said:


> Interestingly enough of all the “R2” I’ve cultivated over the years the R2 skunk I got from a guy in SACKVILLE as well did the best over all sadly I lost it .my god the hash from that plant was incomparable and had the best return. It’s funny you say that the r2r2 is the mother. I was told the r2r2 got its name from crossing a reverted r2skunk Whith it’s clone ! Just putting that out there!


haha...cool, I bet a lot of us in here know each other or have buddies in common. yea it's interesting like, how over the last like 17 years or so i have heard so much about this from so many different people. All ya can do is look for similar things that reliable people keep saying. There is NOT very much information online about it, this thread seems to be rather zeroed in over all.


----------



## Covermewithdirt (Sep 7, 2019)

Grow out some Early Skunk Haze or NL5xafghan from mr nice and get back to me think you’d be plenty surprised


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 7, 2019)

How long has the R2 skunk been around? The cut I have now buddy had for 16 years. Seems to be the same as what I got from Tidnish few years back. Only difference is this cut didn't come with mites. Lol


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 7, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> How long has the R2 skunk been around? The cut I have now buddy had for 16 years. Seems to be the same as what I got from Tidnish few years back. Only difference is this cut didn't come with mites. Lol


I have no idea how long the cross has been around, but i know 2 completely different things here in sackville that are being called R2xSkunk. They're both really really sick and quite different from each other.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 7, 2019)

Burnedman said:


> I have no idea how long the cross has been around, but i know 2 completely different things here in sackville that are being called R2xSkunk. They're both really really sick and quite different from each other.


I have a friend who has a connection to the real deal R2. It's funny how we all describe her smell so different. I don't get the pine. Maybe what I call fuel. I know it clings to your close when trimming. 
I was trimming some few years back with a friend. The smell was overpowering in the camp. He thought it was going through his skin on his hands while he was trimming and started panicking. I nearly pissed myself watching him.


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 7, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> I have a friend who has a connection to the real deal R2. It's funny how we all describe her smell so different. I don't get the pine. Maybe what I call fuel. I know it clings to your close when trimming.
> I was trimming some few years back with a friend. The smell was overpowering in the camp. He thought it was going through his skin on his hands while he was trimming and started panicking. I nearly pissed myself watching him.


I would call the smell something like a hashy piney lime B.O.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 8, 2019)

Burnedman said:


> Yea man R2 has mega piney smell. M39 IS lower tier rubbish even grown out its best (good call). And yes Friesland is a boss outdoor strain that kills it without issue.


I don't know where ypu guys got your m-39 from, but you must have gotten a different strain someone was calling m-39.
Cause I had a cut of that in 98/99, and that was the skunkiest strain I have ever grown as far as smell. The taste however, was a strong mix of skunk and slightly sweet pine!
One if the best strains ever!


----------



## DCcan (Sep 8, 2019)

Got R2 x Iranian (Stumbleweed) going outdoors, oily and early lookin good!
R2 Downeast Skunk is running indoors, thats my favorite daytime smoke. I'm down to my last 2 nuggets.
Just gotta get up and do something after smoking that stuff.

Getaway's R2 crosses can be variable, but his older strains seem to be R2 dominant.
Some have semi auto in them, like Getaway's Poison warp and his Dr Greenthumb crosses.
He's putting the R2 into his new CBD and Auto lines also, I see

I just love that beautiful sativa structure from R2, crossed the Stumbleweed with Headband for next year.
Looking to add the R2 structure, Iranian vigor to the line, should look more like the Downeast with the Headband flavor is the plan.
Outdoor Stumbleweed


indoor Downeast Skunk


----------



## Covermewithdirt (Sep 8, 2019)

kona gold said:


> I don't know where ypu guys got your m-39 from, but you must have gotten a different strain someone was calling m-39.
> Cause I had a cut of that in 98/99, and that was the skunkiest strain I have ever grown as far as smell. The taste however, was a strong mix of skunk and slightly sweet pine!
> One if the best strains ever!


Grew some really nice M39 too was also very piney and potent


----------



## DCcan (Sep 8, 2019)

R2 x Iranian is farther along than I thought, seeds are full and maturing now.
Looks like I'll have a full supply of Getaway's Stumbleweed seed now.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 8, 2019)

Burnedman said:


> I would call the smell something like a hashy piney lime B.O.


Yup. Smell changes as it ripens at the end. Smells almost piney pissy bo citrus right now. Took mine in for the hurricane. My place stunk bad. Lol


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 8, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Yup. Smell changes as it ripens at the end. Smells almost piney pissy bo citrus right now. Took mine in for the hurricane. My place stunk bad. Lol


you're fortunate homie...mine were all 4 planted in the raw ground and the had the fuck beaten outta them last night. Frost damage and broken limbs...seriously diminished my projected haul. fucksake!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 8, 2019)

Burnedman said:


> you're fortunate homie...mine were all 4 planted in the raw ground and the had the fuck beaten outta them last night. Frost damage and broken limbs...seriously diminished my projected haul. fucksake!


That sucks. My buddies lost lots in the storm.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 10, 2019)

Covermewithdirt said:


> Grew some really nice M39 too was also very piney and potent


Nice. Someone else had success.


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 13, 2019)

Covermewithdirt said:


> neverseen r2 or r1 in the sssc catalogue myself!


Yea, i'm second guessing that myself lately. i have been looking for it in old scans posted on icmag threads but i can't seem to find it again either... it's all just M#strains, so maybe i was wrong. I know quite a few people right now who are obsessed with learning it's origin and parentage.


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 13, 2019)

Covermewithdirt said:


> Grow out some Early Skunk Haze or NL5xafghan from mr nice and get back to me think you’d be plenty surprised


the sackville dude i got my R2 skunk from actually said that exact same thing about mr nice, A.S.H (afghan skunk haze)
too funny man.


----------



## Caribou (Sep 23, 2019)

I have two now... Buds look great... All the hair it copper yet still not firm.. Is this normal. With R2. Should I leave them go to firm up? I've had no mold on these girls either. Beautiful to grow.


----------



## Caribou (Sep 23, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> It's a bit strong for me.lol but everyone likes it. Finished outdoors sept 20th. Comes on strong and has some legs.


Did it finish with firm buds or spongy I have two plants now that look like they're done hairs have all turned still looks healthy yet the buds are still soft not sure if it's just this strain or not


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 23, 2019)

Caribou said:


> Did it finish with firm buds or spongy I have two plants now that look like they're done hairs have all turned still looks healthy yet the buds are still soft not sure if it's just this strain or not


Not a strain famous for huge dense dong buds. Even full mature tops still have some space between bud clusters.


----------



## Caribou (Sep 23, 2019)

Burnedman said:


> Not a strain famous for huge dense dong buds. Even full mature tops still have some space between bud clusters.


OK thanks.. Maybe I harvest now then.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 23, 2019)

Caribou said:


> Did it finish with firm buds or spongy I have two plants now that look like they're done hairs have all turned still looks healthy yet the buds are still soft not sure if it's just this strain or not


Mine are the same. Last time I grew it the buds swelled nice and were finished at this time


----------



## Caribou (Sep 23, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Mine are the same. Last time I grew it the buds swelled nice and were finished at this time


I may leave one another week


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 23, 2019)

Burnedman said:


> Not a strain famous for huge dense dong buds. Even full mature tops still have some space between bud clusters.


Seems like it grew different this year. Lots of tiny airy buds. It usually grows like you said but the buds dense up fast. I usually get around 6 zips off one.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 23, 2019)

Caribou said:


> I may leave one another week


You keep cuts of it?


----------



## Caribou (Sep 23, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Seems like it grew different this year. Lots of tiny airy buds. It usually grows like you said but the buds dense up fast. I usually get around 6 zips off one.


Wow 6 zips!


----------



## Caribou (Sep 23, 2019)

No 


Kp sunshine said:


> You keep cuts of it?


No I didn't, Because I know a guy close that's got the mom of these. Yours harvested?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 23, 2019)

Caribou said:


> No
> 
> No I didn't, Because I know a guy close that's got the mom of these. Yours harvested?


No trying to let them dense up like you. Mine seem to be leafier this year. They might have gone into bud than revegged then back into bud again. Way more bud sites than normal


----------



## Caribou (Sep 23, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> No trying to let them dense up like you. Mine seem to be leafier this year. They might have gone into bud than revegged then back into bud again. Way more bud sites than normal


Very few leaf on mine... My WW's on the other hand... And they are about 2 weeks from maturity and mold everyday now...


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 23, 2019)

Caribou said:


> Very few leaf on mine... My WW's on the other hand... And they are about 2 weeks from maturity and mold everyday now...


That sucks. 
I like your name Caribou


----------



## Caribou (Sep 23, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> That sucks.
> I like your name Caribou


----------



## Caribou (Sep 23, 2019)

Keep me posted


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 23, 2019)

Caribou said:


> Keep me posted


I will


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 23, 2019)

Caribou said:


> I have two now... Buds look great... All the hair it copper yet still not firm.. Is this normal. With R2. Should I leave them go to firm up? I've had no mold on these girls either. Beautiful to grow.


Did your r2 seeds come from main??


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 23, 2019)

Burnedman said:


> Yea man R2 has mega piney smell. M39 IS lower tier rubbish even grown out its best (good call). And yes Friesland is a boss outdoor strain that kills it without issue.


got any pictures of that friesland?Iam a out door grower and I have heard good thing about this strain if I don't have it mixed up with a nother.lol..its hell getting older.also where can I buy beans of it in the usa.thanks for any info.ky.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 23, 2019)

DCcan said:


> Got R2 x Iranian (Stumbleweed) going outdoors, oily and early lookin good!
> R2 Downeast Skunk is running indoors, thats my favorite daytime smoke. I'm down to my last 2 nuggets.
> Just gotta get up and do something after smoking that stuff.
> 
> ...


I grew his stumbleweed it was pretty good smoke.but I no longer buy from him..I wish him well.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 23, 2019)

THE poison warp I grew got big with some big ass buds,tryed buying it again after that 2 times and it was never close to the first ones I grew that where great money makers that the buds where rock hard dam good money plant.wish i had made seeds,


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 24, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Did your r2 seeds come from main??


Not seeds. It's the R2 clone that's been around for years


----------



## Caribou (Sep 24, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Did your r2 seeds come from main??


No.... Clones... In NS


----------



## DCcan (Sep 24, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I grew his stumbleweed it was pretty good smoke.but I no longer buy from him..I wish him well.





ky farmer said:


> THE poison warp I grew got big with some big ass buds,tryed buying it again after that 2 times and it was never close to the first ones I grew that where great money makers that the buds where rock hard dam good money plant.wish i had made seeds,


Yea, saw his IG posts and methods during the season....he needs to put some effort into stabilizing his lines.
The 2 stumbleweeds I got, nothing alike in structure and size. I had a Goldmine Skunk that was awesome big buds, next one was something else, not sure what..

The Poison Warp clones went into flower, they have some semi auto introduced in them. That was an unknown surprise that came up in an IG post he posted....really pissed me off. Several other of his lines have semi auto introduced as well
That kind of thing should be up front, not hidden in marketing "early flowering strains".
ANY sudden change in light sets them off (irreversibly for me),not just dropping to 14hrs.

Going to Eastport ME in a month, Ill have to find a R2 clone on the border and bring it home, but I can work with the R2 pheno of stumbleweed otherwise.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 24, 2019)

DCcan said:


> Yea, saw his IG posts and methods during the season....he needs to put some effort into stabilizing his lines.
> The 2 stumbleweeds I got, nothing alike in structure and size. I had a Goldmine Skunk that was awesome big buds, next one was something else, not sure what..
> 
> The Poison Warp clones went into flower, they have some semi auto introduced in them. That was an unknown surprise that came up in an IG post he posted....really pissed me off. Several other of his lines have semi auto introduced as well
> ...


I think the semi auto traits come from the R2 side. I made a cross with R2(clone)x Kushberry male (Peakseeds) and some show semi auto traits. Lots of variation in my cross.


----------



## conor c (Sep 24, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I grew his stumbleweed it was pretty good smoke.but I no longer buy from him..I wish him well.


Friesland
U can get em from Europe in regs if they ship us tho

https://kwikseeds.com/product/friesland-indica/


----------



## DCcan (Sep 24, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> I think the semi auto traits come from the R2 side. I made a cross with R2(clone)x Kushberry male (Peakseeds) and some show semi auto traits. Lots of variation in my cross


Oh. good to know, 3 other Getaway clone strains no issues. Just figured it was some induced DNA in the Poison Warp.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 27, 2019)

DCcan said:


> Oh. good to know, 3 other Getaway clone strains no issues. Just figured it was some induced DNA in the Poison Warp.


A KID knows moor about breading pot then he Dos.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 27, 2019)

getaway is who I was talking about.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 27, 2019)

Would I be allowed to give away R2 x Kushberry seeds or is that against forum rules?


----------



## DCcan (Sep 27, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> getaway is who I was talking about.


He has a few lines ( 3-4),but seems to be moving to CBD strains now.
I thought he would of done more work on his skunk line, but nope.

I got what I needed, a nice sativa male from a strain high as fuck in THC-,. I think...don't eat or sit down on that.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 27, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Would I be allowed to give away R2 x Kushberry seeds or is that against forum rules?


I wish I could, got too much backlog, that is an awesome plant you got.
I got to do my 3 crosses out, then some 14 week Nature Farm Skunk, then something else I can't remember because it will be 2021 by then


----------



## too larry (Sep 27, 2019)

DCcan said:


> Yea, saw his IG posts and methods during the season....he needs to put some effort into stabilizing his lines.
> The 2 stumbleweeds I got, nothing alike in structure and size. I had a Goldmine Skunk that was awesome big buds, next one was something else, not sure what..
> 
> The Poison Warp clones went into flower, they have some semi auto introduced in them. That was an unknown surprise that came up in an IG post he posted....really pissed me off. Several other of his lines have semi auto introduced as well
> ...


I remember him saying some of his semiautomatic strains had to be kept on 20-4. He would put them out in the heart of summer and they would flower. Great if that is what you are wanting.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 27, 2019)

DCcan said:


> I wish I could, got too much backlog, that is an awesome plant you got.
> I got to do my 3 crosses out, then some 14 week Nature Farm Skunk, then something else I can't remember because it will be 2021 by then





too larry said:


> I remember him saying some of his semiautomatic strains had to be kept on 20-4. He would put them out in the heart of summer and they would flower. Great if that is what you are wanting.


Makes me wonder about the R2 clones genetic makeup. One thing I know is that she's no slouch when it comes to potency.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> I remember him saying some of his semiautomatic strains had to be kept on 20-4. He would put them out in the heart of summer and they would flower. Great if that is what you are wanting.


Actually, it's fine now that I know it. It's the _not knowing_ it that sets you back.
Probably these are photo sensitive rather than semi auto. that's misleading also.

Poison Warp:
Expected some stretch indoors, and it went into flower <72 hrs was unexpected. One plant shot pistils in 24 hrs. A foot shorter than expected. They were bursting to flower, they let you know
Took some cuttings and had it flower was unexpected. I think it was the drop in intensity of light, since the hours didn't change. Really wanted that cut, grows like R2 with a really beautiful taste and cure... had to toss 8 clones.

Goldmine Skunk and Kodiak Poison:
Drop from 18/6 indoors to 15/9 outdoors to full flower was unexpected. Turned quick and had magnificent golden/ green buds. Those are big bud, rather than the R2 cuts at least for me.

Downeast Skunk and Stumbleweed:
No issues with clones at all, they both stretched fine indoors and out, both lean heavy to R2. Also went into flower quick, finish quick.
The nice R2 sativa structure and leaf/ calyx ratio really give moisture nowhere to collect, super easy to trim, flips like a light switch to flower.
Its a great strain for breeding your favorite smoke into a quick productive sativa.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 27, 2019)

DCcan said:


> Actually, it's fine now that I know it. It's the _not knowing_ it that sets you back.
> Probably these are photo sensitive rather than semi auto. that's misleading also.
> 
> Poison Warp:
> ...


R2 flips to flower very fast and has a nice stretch. Both those lines sound R2 dominant. Do they have the R2 smell?


----------



## DCcan (Sep 27, 2019)

Stumbleweed does and somewhat in the Warp. The Downeast is nice lemon pine skunk rankness with all the R2 structure and bigger dense buds, wife hates it, glares at me and plant.


Kp sunshine said:


> R2 flips to flower very fast and has a nice stretch. Both those lines sound R2 dominant. Do they have the R2 smell?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 27, 2019)

DCcan said:


> Stumbleweed does and some what in the Warp. The Downeast is nice lemon pine skunk rankness with all the R2 structure and bigger dense buds, wife hates it, glares at me and plant.


That's too funny!!


----------



## Poeticorb (Sep 28, 2019)

Burnedman said:


> you're fortunate homie...mine were all 4 planted in the raw ground and the had the fuck beaten outta them last night. Frost damage and broken limbs...seriously diminished my projected haul. fucksake!


Dorian beat the shit out of mine!


----------



## nsguerilla (Dec 3, 2019)

Burnedman said:


> I live in the region and i'm actually growing 2 very slightly different R2's right now and thought i would jump in on this thread. True R2 IS clone only, don't believe anyone who tells you otherwise, and i know enough that i would only trust the cutting if i got it from a french guy. My Acadian R2 is 2 weeks later to start flowering than the "R2" i got from an english dude in sackville. My english R2 is 5 weeks into flower today (Aug31) but my Acadian R2 is only 3 weeks into flower and the 2 are planted side by side in the same everything so there is no doubt some early cross around here. But R2's origin is simple. R2, R1, M39 and Friesland Indica (also called M33 in the catalogue) all came from the SSSC (Super Sativa Seed Club) as seed around 1989/90. You can google old pages of the SSSC 1988/89 seed catalogue and see a few of these strains listed and see that these alphanumeric names were catalogue numbers for crosses...like M39 is Northern Light #5 x Skunk #1. I have been told by people i trust on this that R2 is Northern Lights #2 (the rare NL) x Thai Haze x Afghani landrace. R2, R1, M39 and Friesland were all first grown in Quebec from what i know and then entered NB through the french acadian communities where it was grown for quite a while before entering the english side of NB and NS.


So, you got the acadian one back? sounds like it's the real deal... if so, I'd love to get a cut.. could make a trade of Agent Orange, Sage'n'Sour, White Cookies or Endless Sky... in a couple months i'll have some bodhi gear, Black Rasberry and Forest Queen (strawberry milk x 88G13Hashplant)


----------



## Burnedman (Dec 4, 2019)

nsguerilla said:


> So, you got the acadian one back? sounds like it's the real deal... if so, I'd love to get a cut.. could make a trade of Agent Orange, Sage'n'Sour, White Cookies or Endless Sky... in a couple months i'll have some bodhi gear, Black Rasberry and Forest Queen (strawberry milk x 88G13Hashplant)


A friend of mine is holding the Acadian R2 cut i ran last year but i can get cuts in the early spring. And a trade could be cool. the 88g13hp sounds like its in my lane.


----------



## nsguerilla (Dec 4, 2019)

Burnedman said:


> A friend of mine is holding the Acadian R2 cut i ran last year but i can get cuts in the early spring. And a trade could be cool. the 88g13hp sounds like its in my lane.


That would be awesome!! I'll have plenty of cuts from her by then, and that would be perfect timing.. looking to do an open pollination, probably with my R2x cookies n cream, to back cross and get decent r2 seeds, representative of the original... as much as I wish mine wasn't a cookie cross, I don't see much influence from it, seems pretty old world in structure, sticks to the palette, comes on strong and has good legs, super frosty.. kind of obsessed with this strain right now. lol


----------



## Burnedman (Dec 4, 2019)

nsguerilla said:


> That would be awesome!! I'll have plenty of cuts from her by then, and that would be perfect timing.. looking to do an open pollination, probably with my R2x cookies n cream, to back cross and get decent r2 seeds, representative of the original... as much as I wish mine wasn't a cookie cross, I don't see much influence from it, seems pretty old world in structure, sticks to the palette, comes on strong and has good legs, super frosty.. kind of obsessed with this strain right now. lol


I get it man. i have never stopped being obsessed with R2 since i first saw it. A few friends and i are working the most killer R we can find into a breeding trial too. I have a pakistan valley landrace that is shaping up to be a primo male. thats why i made some room in my garden over the winter.


----------



## nsguerilla (Dec 5, 2019)

Burnedman said:


> I get it man. i have never stopped being obsessed with R2 since i first saw it. A few friends and i are working the most killer R we can find into a breeding trial too. I have a pakistan valley landrace that is shaping up to be a primo male. thats why i made some room in my garden over the winter.


Nice one.. I actually have a close friend who picked up some Pakistan Valley from an auction so It'd be cool to compare the lines once he grows those out. My R2 male was tall for the size pot I kept it in (5 gal. at most), with a very thick, hollow, resinous (sticky) stalk... Its lower branches stretched up to meet the somewhat flat canopy, giving it an upside down pyramid (or umbrella) shape. Wondering how that structure would compare to what you've experienced with the R.


----------



## Burnedman (Dec 5, 2019)

nsguerilla said:


> Nice one.. I actually have a close friend who picked up some Pakistan Valley from an auction so It'd be cool to compare the lines once he grows those out. My R2 male was tall for the size pot I kept it in (5 gal. at most), with a very thick, hollow, resinous (sticky) stalk... Its lower branches stretched up to meet the somewhat flat canopy, giving it an upside down pyramid (or umbrella) shape. Wondering how that structure would compare to what you've experienced with the R.


Pakistan valley are super kushy. like that real kush from back in the daisy before there were 35,000 different kush "strains". And R2 male? like from a seed? Although you can find a lot of opinions about this even just in this thread, the few people who know the strain well knows that the "R2" we are all creaming jeans about is a clone only plant thats been in the region since the mid 90's. Lots of hybrids around the region right now and most lean hard R making it really hard to tell. But the real old as fuck R2 (female clone) grows into a textbook pic perfect xmas tree structure.


----------



## nsguerilla (Dec 5, 2019)

Burnedman said:


> Pakistan valley are super kushy. like that real kush from back in the daisy before there were 35,000 different kush "strains". And R2 male? like from a seed? Although you can find a lot of opinions about this even just in this thread, the few people who know the strain well knows that the "R2" we are all creaming jeans about is a clone only plant thats been in the region since the mid 90's. Lots of hybrids around the region right now and most lean hard R making it really hard to tell. But the real old as fuck R2 (female clone) grows into a textbook pic perfect xmas tree structure.


Interesting, kush is something lacking in our shared library, just not a personal preference, but an older varietal is what i'd be looking for in that regard. ..and ya totally, he was a Cookies n Cream x R2, should've clarified that... I'm just looking to work that line back toward the R2, but in order to do so, need to know/experience more of what the true R2 is... hence, wanting that cutting from you specifically, what i'm most interested in is figuring out if NL2 and Thai really are in the lineage, and working a couple lines in those directions. My plan is, for now, if I get that clone, to pollinate it with my most R2 male from my Ccr cross and back cross toward R2... Just to have something closely related/resembling the original R2, if ya catch my drift... and, good to know about the structure. I had a female that took on a more xmas tree shape, and was the one I selected for pollination, due to structure, smell, nodal spacing and vigor, however, she got ripped so I only ended up with the other two, with a short supply of seed.


----------



## nsguerilla (Dec 5, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> got any pictures of that friesland?Iam a out door grower and I have heard good thing about this strain if I don't have it mixed up with a nother.lol..its hell getting older.also where can I buy beans of it in the usa.thanks for any info.ky.


AK Bean Brains has freezeland (how he spells it) .. On JBCseeds, and he's a super reputable breeder with Old stock.


----------



## Burnedman (Dec 5, 2019)

nsguerilla said:


> Interesting, kush is something lacking in our shared library, just not a personal preference, but an older varietal is what i'd be looking for in that regard. ..and ya totally, he was a Cookies n Cream x R2, should've clarified that... I'm just looking to work that line back toward the R2, but in order to do so, need to know/experience more of what the true R2 is... hence, wanting that cutting from you specifically, what i'm most interested in is figuring out if NL2 and Thai really are in the lineage, and working a couple lines in those directions. My plan is, for now, if I get that clone, to pollinate it with my most R2 male from my Ccr cross and back cross toward R2... Just to have something closely related/resembling the original R2, if ya catch my drift... and, good to know about the structure. I had a female that took on a more xmas tree shape, and was the one I selected for pollination, due to structure, smell, nodal spacing and vigor, however, she got ripped so I only ended up with the other two, with a short supply of seed.


If you want to breed R2 into a dominantly R2 seed line it wouldn't be hard but i would cut right to the point and self the R2. your resulting seeds will be 50% "full clone" feminized seeds. the other 50% (or 25%/25%) will resemble one or both of the parent strains of R2. If you backcross using a parent of the R2 you can get virtually identical progeny over a few generations of back crossing. And i guess nobody really knows for sure what R2 is but older dudes in Shediac used to sell it to us in high school calling it Northern lights. The guy who brought the first clone back to Sack in 1997 told me that they told him it was a 3 way cross, Afghani/Thai, and they kept the 3rd a secret for a long time, and that dude himself told me just this year that the 3rd parent was mighty mite...But still, R2 is a unicorn...who knows. its almost better a mystery.
The NL2 is kinda a unicorn itself. there is a lot to read about it online. Heres a cool link,








The origins of Northern Lights


Northern Lights is one of those legendary strains of which everyone has heard about at some time. Coming from Afghani genetics, it became one of the most used strains to create new varieties. Today, hundreds of different hybrids have been developed from the Nrothern Lights, what demonstrates its...




www.alchimiaweb.com


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 5, 2019)

nsguerilla said:


> Interesting, kush is something lacking in our shared library, just not a personal preference, but an older varietal is what i'd be looking for in that regard. ..and ya totally, he was a Cookies n Cream x R2, should've clarified that... I'm just looking to work that line back toward the R2, but in order to do so, need to know/experience more of what the true R2 is... hence, wanting that cutting from you specifically, what i'm most interested in is figuring out if NL2 and Thai really are in the lineage, and working a couple lines in those directions. My plan is, for now, if I get that clone, to pollinate it with my most R2 male from my Ccr cross and back cross toward R2... Just to have something closely related/resembling the original R2, if ya catch my drift... and, good to know about the structure. I had a female that took on a more xmas tree shape, and was the one I selected for pollination, due to structure, smell, nodal spacing and vigor, however, she got ripped so I only ended up with the other two, with a short supply of seed.


If you're trying to find a male to do a back cross with, then use a strain that looks completely unlike R2. It would make finding A R2 male a little easier to spot. Getaway mountain has a R2 line they created, so you could use s male from that line also. Or do a S1 pollination like I plan to do.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 5, 2019)

Burnedman said:


> If you want to breed R2 into a dominantly R2 seed line it wouldn't be hard but i would cut right to the point and self the R2. your resulting seeds will be 50% "full clone" feminized seeds. the other 50% (or 25%/25%) will resemble one or both of the parent strains of R2. If you backcross using a parent of the R2 you can get virtually identical progeny over a few generations of back crossing. And i guess nobody really knows for sure what R2 is but older dudes in Shediac used to sell it to us in high school calling it Northern lights. The guy who brought the first clone back to Sack in 1997 told me that they told him it was a 3 way cross, Afghani/Thai, and they kept the 3rd a secret for a long time, and that dude himself told me just this year that the 3rd parent was mighty mite...But still, R2 is a unicorn...who knows. its almost better a mystery.
> The NL2 is kinda a unicorn itself. there is a lot to read about it online. Heres a cool link,
> 
> 
> ...


I can see mighty mite being used. R2 produces some semi-auto traits when out crossed. I have a R2 x Kushberry cross that has some semi autos in it, making great early finishing plants. 
Have lots left if anyone would like them. Not hard to find a nice male


----------



## Burnedman (Dec 5, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> I can see mighty mite being used. R2 produces some semi-auto traits when out crossed. I have a R2 x Kushberry cross that has some semi autos in it, making great early finishing plants.
> Have lots left if anyone would like them. Not hard to find a nice male


Interesting. A friend of mine once said he thought the "R" in R2 stands for ruderalis and the "2" stands for nl2...


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 5, 2019)

Burnedman said:


> Interesting. A friend of mine once said he thought the "R" in R2 stands for ruderalis and the "2" stands for nl2...


I'm not sure which company produced R2 but I know the Maritime Outdoor Growing Company in Emery's magazine had a R2 line but not sure if it's the same. I've read it's a afghani/haze cross but who knows.


----------



## southernguy99 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hey Guys don't mean to change subject on you , but since a few of the eastern canadian guys are here , any of you guys have anything you want to sell or trade, looking for a good cookies or weeding cake ,GMO gelata 33,45 etc anything from seed junky or Cannarado. Pm me if interested and we'll go from there.


----------



## Mistic420 (Mar 1, 2020)

Kp sunshine said:


> I can see mighty mite being used. R2 produces some semi-auto traits when out crossed. I have a R2 x Kushberry cross that has some semi autos in it, making great early finishing plants.
> Have lots left if anyone would like them. Not hard to find a nice male


Hey I’d love to try a few beans !?


----------



## The Dead Ribbits (May 8, 2020)

I'm interested in getting ahold of the r2 clone that was so common here through the oughts. Probably try my hand at backcrossing it until the seed is relatively reliably stable, enough that you could sell it by name and people will get what they're looking for a few times out of ten at least. I have the time so why not No plans on selling seeds or anything (though i dont see why not if I put the work in), I've just always been into the idea of breeding strains and not to overstate it or anything, but R2 is a legit and legendary part of the folk history unique to our time and place. ..be kindof a shame not to try and preserve it.


----------



## Burnedman (May 8, 2020)

The Dead Ribbits said:


> I'm interested in getting ahold of the r2 clone that was so common here through the oughts. Probably try my hand at backcrossing it until the seed is relatively reliably stable, enough that you could sell it by name and people will get what they're looking for a few times out of ten at least. I have the time so why not No plans on selling seeds or anything (though i dont see why not if I put the work in), I've just always been into the idea of breeding strains and not to overstate it or anything, but R2 is a legit and legendary part of the folk history unique to our time and place. ..be kindof a shame not to try and preserve it.


Seems like the whole region is on this same page, I'm 3 years into my own R2 hunt. I had the very first R2 when it was a super protected clone only strain ya had to get from french guys and there weren't yet bastard R2 hybrids and femmed R2 seeds everywhere just being called R2. I have two leads on something i consider a highly credible specimen. First lead is a brand new seedline from a native reservation which seems like it's a femmed version of R2 but we have not sprouted enough to know for sure. Either way the cheeb i saw from these seeds last year was the nicest R2 i have seen in at least 10 years from anybody. The second lead i have is an R2 clone that i can actually trace back to a cutting i took from my original R2 which i got in 2005/6.


----------



## The Dead Ribbits (May 8, 2020)

Well those are probably more solid leads than I've got ATM...by alot, lol. I suppose I'll have to go out and talk to people if I want to findf out if they still have it or can get at it...I'm around the border/beausejour area, and have couple contacts towards p elgin to ask, as well as a couple peeps who grew it prolificly on the nova scotia side for a decade or more... 
The time to get your hands on it was really 5-10 years ago I think...right about then the clone had reached it's peak proliferation and were basically available everywhere, which was kind of the beginning of the end II'm guessing..the original custodians grew bored and stopped guarding the strain greedily because it was everywhere and they moved on to other strains, hobbies, or lines of work, and everyone else just assumed somebody else would preserve it if they thought of it at all. Tradgedy of the commons, sorta like what were doing with the entire country...but i wont get started on that, lol.


----------



## Burnedman (May 8, 2020)

The Dead Ribbits said:


> Well those are probably more solid leads than I've got ATM...by alot, lol. I suppose I'll have to go out and talk to people if I want to findf out if they still have it or can get at it...I'm around the border/beausejour area, and have couple contacts towards p elgin to ask, as well as a couple peeps who grew it prolificly on the nova scotia side for a decade or more...
> The time to get your hands on it was really 5-10 years ago I think...right about then the clone had reached it's peak proliferation and were basically available everywhere, which was kind of the beginning of the end II'm guessing..the original custodians grew bored and stopped guarding the strain greedily because it was everywhere and they moved on to other strains, hobbies, or lines of work, and everyone else just assumed somebody else would preserve it if they thought of it at all. Tradgedy of the commons, sorta like what were doing with the entire country...but i wont get started on that, lol.


yea thats pretty much the short form of the story. once the cut went from the acadian coast to the english communities it became a commercial crop and its fate was sealed. And the few guys who used to grow a hand full of 1000 plant sites every year never grew it to top notch and they had the maritime outty market pretty well in the bag with that cheap ass lesser then R2 shit. it turned a lot of people off to the strain and to outdoor in general.


----------



## Burnedman (Jun 13, 2020)

Sup boys. So i need an R2 clone (a trust worthy clone of the old clone of a clone of a clone R2 with the thin leaves from like 2001 before there were bastard R2's everywhere) I got a few cuts of it this year but all were either infested with thrips and or mites or weren't even rooted and none of them were coming inside my house and have not survived so i am back to square 1. I am willing to trade some cool stuff for it IF it's actually the original nasty toxic acadian R2 from the fuck back in the day. as for live plants I have barney's farm Afghan Hash Plant which is totally insane, Sensi's Early Girl, and tonnes of random seeds from barneys farm, HSO and THseeds like, amherst sour diesel, lemon thai kush, straberry glue, g13 haze, critical kush...i even have an unopened 5 pack of Liberty Haze by Barney's Farm. (worth over $70) that i would trade for an equal number of the oooooold no bullshit true R2. (This is for me, for my own personal medi/recri use and i plan to make this plant 1 of my 4 permanent residents.) Message me directly if you have what i need and can help me and we can chat about a trade.


----------



## nsguerilla (Jun 13, 2020)

Burnedman said:


> Sup boys. So i need an R2 clone (a trust worthy clone of the old clone of a clone of a clone R2 with the thin leaves from like 2001 before there were bastard R2's everywhere) I got a few cuts of it this year but all were either infested with thrips and or mites or weren't even rooted and none of them were coming inside my house and have not survived so i am back to square 1. I am willing to trade some cool stuff for it IF it's actually the original nasty toxic acadian R2 from the fuck back in the day. as for live plants I have barney's farm Afghan Hash Plant which is totally insane, Sensi's Early Girl, and tonnes of random seeds from barneys farm, HSO and THseeds like, amherst sour diesel, lemon thai kush, straberry glue, g13 haze, critical kush...i even have an unopened 5 pack of Liberty Haze by Barney's Farm. (worth over $70) that i would trade for an equal number of the oooooold no bullshit true R2. (This is for me, for my own personal medi/recri use and i plan to make this plant 1 of my 4 permanent residents.) Message me directly if you have what i need and can help me and we can chat about a trade.


I have some R2D2 (apparently another name for R2?) regular seeds made in NS... must be a bx or something, I'd be willing to trade if they were worth your while, hopefully growing them out soon, but I've never had pure R2 to compare, just cookies'n'cream x R2... let me know what you think, I'm having fun chasing this cultivar around.


----------



## Burnedman (Jun 13, 2020)

nsguerilla said:


> I have some R2D2 (apparently another name for R2?) regular seeds made in NS... must be a bx or something, I'd be willing to trade if they were worth your while, hopefully growing them out soon, but I've never had pure R2 to compare, just cookies'n'cream x R2... let me know what you think, I'm having fun chasing this cultivar around.


thanks anyway man but ima keep on the prowl here a bit and see what turns up.


----------



## nsguerilla (Jul 9, 2020)

Burnedman said:


> yea thats pretty much the short form of the story. once the cut went from the acadian coast to the english communities it became a commercial crop and its fate was sealed. And the few guys who used to grow a hand full of 1000 plant sites every year never grew it to top notch and they had the maritime outty market pretty well in the bag with that cheap ass lesser then R2 shit. it turned a lot of people off to the strain and to outdoor in general.


that acadian cut still on the table? I've still got all that stuff I mentioned, plus some new gear on the way. hope your season's goin well


----------



## Burnedman (Jul 9, 2020)

nsguerilla said:


> that acadian cut still on the table? I've still got all that stuff I mentioned, plus some new gear on the way. hope your season's goin well


both cape pele R2 cuts and my original pedigree R2 cut came to me infested with mites and aphids so i had turn them away. i will get a clean cut eventually.


----------



## nsguerilla (Jul 9, 2020)

Burnedman said:


> both cape pele R2 cuts and my original pedigree R2 cut came to me infested with mites and aphids so i had turn them away. i will get a clean cut eventually.


All good, I'll ask again in 6 months haha glad to hear it's still around.


----------



## Wildgenes (Nov 18, 2020)

I was suprised to see this thread still alive / with posts from this year... 

So to cut a long story short, UK grower who was in seek of old NL line's when a forum member elsewhere gifted me. R2 s1 beans (made in maine canada) i also got osme nice freezeland crosses from the same person, after researching my research brought me here.. Seems the r2 could well be a old afghani / haze? Im about to pop these beans


----------



## Burnedman (Nov 18, 2020)

Wildgenes said:


> I was suprised to see this thread still alive / with posts from this year...
> 
> So to cut a long story short, UK grower who was in seek of old NL line's when a forum member elsewhere gifted me. R2 s1 beans (made in maine canada) i also got osme nice freezeland crosses from the same person, after researching my research brought me here.. Seems the r2 could well be a old afghani / haze? Im about to pop these beans


Hey man, your post is pretty much nailing it here. I love that it was a search for the old NL that lead to R2. Where are u from? I grew up in the Tantramar region of NB and i remember buying weed in cape pele in like 1998 the guys called Northern Lights but that was definitely the same shit everyone was calling R2 just a few years later. In 2002 a key figure in R2 history told me that R2 was a 3 way hybrid of NL2, Afghani and Thai Haze. 
Here is a link about NL that actually addresses a lot of this stuff you mentioned in your post, which is basically exactly what i was told in 2002 by the guy who personally gave me the clone only R2 and told me never to give a cutting to anybody else.








The origins of Northern Lights


Northern Lights is one of those legendary strains of which everyone has heard about at some time. Coming from Afghani genetics, it became one of the most used strains to create new varieties. Today, hundreds of different hybrids have been developed from the Nrothern Lights, what demonstrates its...




www.alchimiaweb.com


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 18, 2020)

Meshuggah said:


> anyone ever hear of this strain?
> 
> We smoked this in moncton, pretty potent weed, very skunky and harsh too (makes you cough) I think its a hybrid created localy, no one i know seems to know what the real name of the strain is... im sure theres another name for it


There was a user here.... I think his name is @getawaymountain...

Anyway he is from Maine and is also a breeder and makes organic teas as well. 

He has a bunch of crosses using R2. And knows a lot about it's original origins. Hit him up!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 18, 2020)

Wildgenes said:


> So to cut a long story short, UK grower who was in seek of old NL line's when a forum member elsewhere gifted me. R2 s1 beans (made in maine canada) i also got osme nice freezeland crosses from the same person, after researching my research brought me here.. Seems the r2 could well be a old afghani / haze? Im about to pop these beans


The R2 Poison may be worth looking at for reference.








Home - Getaway Mountain Seed


Strains & Seeds Our Mission Getaway Mountain Seed is a breeder and directcannabis / hemp seed company owned and operated by the breeder. Getaway Mountain Seed specializes in producing cannabis / hemp seeds that are resistant and fast finishing, early strains for outside. Being located on the...




getawaymountainseed.com





His R2 strains are early finish sativas, nice bud structure for breeding.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 18, 2020)

I have a R2 x Kushberry (peakseeds) cross that I made 3 years ago if anyone in Canada would like some for free. I ran some inside and out to see how they'd do . Some finished August 25th - Sept 30. 
The R2 seems to pass on some semi-auto traits in some of the offspring. This one finished end of August and did go out til mid June. This had the smell of R2 but Kush structured buds. Real neat cross for outdoors


----------



## Zappa66 (Nov 19, 2020)

I have grown a couple of the r2p crosses outdoors, had great vigor and mold resistance. Did his skunk x r2p and g train haze x r2p.


----------



## Burnedman (Apr 18, 2021)

DCcan said:


> The R2 Poison may be worth looking at for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually contacted the guy from getawaymountain in maine USA and he told me that his R2, which he breeds with, was acquired in NB Canada and beyond that he had no data on it.


----------



## Burnedman (Apr 18, 2021)

Since 2018 I have been looking for the best living example of the R2 that became famous in NB around the early 2000's. It's actually the only reason i joined rollitup. Anyway, 3 years later I HAVE IT !!! I can trace the pedigree on this clone back 21 years through only 4 people, myself included, from the guy who gave it back to me this year 2021, to the guy he got it from in 2010, who is the guy I personally gave it to in 2010. And i was given it originally in 2005 by a key figure who acquired it directly from the source around 99/00... This is the one, the oldest living R2 clone from 21 years ago, traced back to 2000 through ONLY 4 PEOPLE. We will call this cut "Relic R2" to distinguish it from all the whack wannabe R2 crosses. As far as i know ONLY 5 people have this cutting.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Jun 9, 2021)

Congrats on getting that cut back! Are you interested in sharing it at all? Very interesting leaf structure.


----------



## mmad (Jun 9, 2021)

The One x R2 NL2 from swamiseed.org 
Euphoric! 
Don't let anyone tell you there's nothing like your first.


----------



## Burnedman (Jun 9, 2021)

The One x R2 NL2 from swamiseed.org 
Euphoric! 
Don't let anyone tell you there's nothing like your first.
[/QUOTE]
word up! I have this shit here OTW presently! wow she is true to form huh. I was telling KP about this shit this morning actually.


----------



## Burnedman (Jul 8, 2021)

This thread seems only to really flare up in the spring time when everyone gets excited about growing outdoors...but if anyone is still interested in R2, i have been researching and backtracking her for 3 years now and after hacking through the disinformation and pre-internet tall tales i can tell you all with certainty now that Ak bean brains, Getaway mountain, Swami organic and WGFT all have the same R2 and all got their R2 from seeds from the same guy, a guy who moved to northern NB near the quebec border in 2002 and who used to work for the seed bank in holland and was actually close friends with Nevil himself. (shouts out to D for hoarding such valuable seeds for so long) He just gave me an assortment of actual "seed bank" and "sssc" genetics and has schooled me on this legend and some others. So according to him all new brunswick R2 is Northern Lights 2 x Skunk, and after 3 years of growing our random r2 clones there seem to be like 6 variations of it in the tantramar region. As much as you want your R2 to be "the original R2" it's not. It never was. Most of us have never even seen or burned the unskunked Northern Lights 2 R2 (i only ever saw buds of the real one like a dozen times in the 90's) Anyway I don't think there is much mystery left here. R2 is Northern Lights 2 just like i was told when i got the clone 20 years ago and just like I said in the 2011 "ladies and gentlemen" post from icmag that is copy and pasted on the 2nd page of this thread). Can't wait to pop these jewels!!!


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Jul 8, 2021)

Woah. Thanks for that info. Deep ellum has northern lights 2 for sale and I think AG said they’d be releasing nl2 later this year as well.


----------



## RocketBoy (Aug 9, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> This thread seems only to really flare up in the spring time when everyone gets excited about growing outdoors...but if anyone is still interested in R2, i have been researching and backtracking her for 3 years now and after hacking through the disinformation and pre-internet tall tales i can tell you all with certainty now that Ak bean brains, Getaway mountain, Swami organic and WGFT all have the same R2 and all got their R2 from seeds from the same guy, a guy who moved to northern NB near the quebec border in 2002 and who used to work for the seed bank in holland and was actually close friends with Nevil himself. (shouts out to D for hoarding such valuable seeds for so long) He just gave me an assortment of actual "seed bank" and "sssc" genetics and has schooled me on this legend and some others. So according to him all new brunswick R2 is Northern Lights 2 x Skunk, and after 3 years of growing our random r2 clones there seem to be like 6 variations of it in the tantramar region. As much as you want your R2 to be "the original R2" it's not. It never was. Most of us have never even seen or burned the unskunked Northern Lights 2 R2 (i only ever saw buds of the real one like a dozen times in the 90's) Anyway I don't think there is much mystery left here. R2 is Northern Lights 2 just like i was told when i got the clone 20 years ago and just like I said in the 2011 "ladies and gentlemen" post from icmag that is copy and pasted on the 2nd page of this thread). Can't wait to pop these jewels!!!


D's NL#2/R2


----------



## Burnedman (Aug 9, 2021)

RocketBoy said:


> D's NL#2/R2


N!CE LOOK!NG SH!T R!GHT THERE!


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Sep 17, 2021)

Popped 6 seeds of Northern Lights 2 from Deep Ellum Seeds and none of them seem to have the same/similar leaf structure as Burnedman’s, which to me is that crazy thin/elongated start to the leaves. Rocket boy posted an old post from Neville saying that nl2 was a kush/kush leaning but those leaves look like freaks/Thai to me. Seems I see this in mmad’s and rocketboy’s plants as well. I guess my initial thought is that Deep Ellum bred away from that expression?, they’re working with f3 stock. I’m 4/6 females but unfortunately the most sativa leaning one is a male. I’ll probably flower all these out. The other strain I popped was The One bx2 because my understanding at the time was that they were both Afghan x Thai crosses and I wanted to see them against each other. Ended up with one fucking beautiful female out of it.


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 17, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Popped 6 seeds of Northern Lights 2 from Deep Ellum Seeds and none of them seem to have the same/similar leaf structure as Burnedman’s, which to me is that crazy thin/elongated start to the leaves. Rocket boy posted an old post from Neville saying that nl2 was a kush/kush leaning but those leaves look like freaks/Thai to me. Seems I see this in mmad’s and rocketboy’s plants as well. I guess my initial thought is that Deep Ellum bred away from that expression?, they’re working with f3 stock. I’m 4/6 females but unfortunately the most sativa leaning one is a male. I’ll probably flower all these out. The other strain I popped was The One bx2 because my understanding at the time was that they were both Afghan x Thai crosses and I wanted to see them against each other. Ended up with one fucking beautiful female out of it.


The thin leaves you note are actually a Skunk trait, and it's starting to look like any "R2" from 2001/02 onward was R2xSkunk. I noticed this myself back in 2009 but talking to "D" about this this year has essentially confirmed it. There seem to be at least 6 genotypes in circulation in NB all under the name R2. Between me and 2 friends this year we have 5 obviously different "R2"growing out in a showdown. The branch morphology and Leaf geometry varies dramatically among them, so does triggering time outside and finishing time. Even the smell varies from lemon to skunk to pine to garlic.


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 17, 2021)

These are my 2 oldest "R2". 
The 2001 commercial black market clone from 2001/02 with the thin leaves. (it's the 7ft tall 15ft diameter plant)
And the other, comes from the same source, but was never handed out. It's age isn't certain but it's at least 25 years old and absolutely predates the 2002 skunk cross. We are starting to think it's the actual R2 which was a legit 1990's NL2. (it's only a smaller plant because we didn't happen onto this one until mid july)


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 17, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> The thin leaves you note are actually a Skunk trait, and it's starting to look like any "R2" from 2001/02 onward was R2xSkunk. I noticed this myself back in 2009 but talking to "D" about this this year has essentially confirmed it. There seem to be at least 6 genotypes in circulation in NB all under the name R2. Between me and 2 friends this year we have 5 obviously different "R2"growing out in a showdown. The branch morphology and Leaf geometry varies dramatically among them, so does triggering time outside and finishing time. Even the smell varies from lemon to skunk to pine to garlic.


The problem is that people call every cross with R2, R2. That goes for S1’s and company’s doing a few backcrosses with R2 and calling the seed line R2 rather the R2 bx 3 or 4
The cut I ran smelled kinda skunky start of flower but turned to a strong citrus fuel as it ripened. Lol The smell was unreal. I ran it outdoors then indoors around 2006. Had lots of people redlight smoking it. It was being run outdoors in huge numbers where I got it. Quite a rush to smoke and I could still feel it for 3-4 hours.
If what I had wasn’t the real deal then I wouldn’t want anything stronger.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 17, 2021)

Is there a difference in bud structure between the two cuts you have?
What’s the stem rub smell like in veg?


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 17, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Is there a difference in bud structure between the two cuts you have?
> What’s the stem rub smell like in veg?


I haven't finished the "CV21" before, but it has almost NO stretch when flower sets in, triggered on aug 9th. smaller chunks of denser buds. Stem smell in veg smells like toothpaste, like minty...like colgate! 
The "relic" has the R2 look to the buds but they're like less leafy inside the bud. triggered on aug 1st or 2nd. woodier more brittle stems that smell like pine in veg.


----------



## RocketBoy (Sep 19, 2021)

Here's a curve ball for you guys.

I'm pretty sure AKBB 89NL is Pure NL#2 (Pre Kush4).

D's NL#2 (L), AKBB 89NL (R)

AKBB 89NL Hindu Kush pheno.

D's NL#2

AKBB 89NL


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 19, 2021)

RocketBoy said:


> Here's a curve ball for you guys.
> 
> I'm pretty sure AKBB 89NL is Pure NL#2 (Pre Kush4).
> 
> ...


Nice looking plants! But let me know if i'm wrong but didn't AKBB acquire his NL2 from D anyway?


----------



## RocketBoy (Sep 19, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> Nice looking plants! But let me know if i'm wrong but didn't AKBB acquire his NL2 from D anyway?


No sir, D didn't give AKBB any NL#2.


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 19, 2021)

RocketBoy said:


> No sir, D didn't give AKBB any NL#2.


so do you have a favourite between the 2?


----------



## RocketBoy (Sep 20, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> so do you have a favourite between the 2?


I prefer D's NL#2 but good keepers can be found in the 89NL.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 21, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> R2 is Northern Lights 2


I've seen some northern lights phenos do a semi auto flower thing. Thanks for the write up.


----------



## DrPuffsAlot (Oct 5, 2021)

R2 is a NB strain that has been around for at least 25+ years. R2 no longer exists. It has been crossed breed so much that its now showing Sativa traits. Its originally a cross of an true NL#2 and an old strain called Freddy Beach out of Fredericton. Way before any 2001/ 2002 skunk cross. Around Moncton it is considered basically shitty biker weed. You can find it any dispensary in town. Just go in and ask for the most harsh smoke at the cheapest price and chances are it's "R2"


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 5, 2021)

I’m finding the nl2 very stretchy. The 4 females I have are about twice the height of the other strain I’ve got vegging but same node count.


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 5, 2021)

DrPuffsAlot said:


> R2 is a NB strain that has been around for at least 25+ years. R2 no longer exists. It has been crossed breed so much that its now showing Sativa traits. Its originally a cross of an true NL#2 and an old strain called Freddy Beach out of Fredericton. Way before any 2001/ 2002 skunk cross. Around Moncton it is considered basically shitty biker weed. You can find it any dispensary in town. Just go in and ask for the most harsh smoke at the cheapest price and chances are it's "R2"


Ya, tell the acadians out here R2 is from Fredericton and see what they say to ya. If your R2 is harsh cabbage weed it's on the grower cuzzzz mine is hell fire. R2 is still here in the french parts but the people who have it don't give it to just anyone. My R2 cut from cormier village rd is confirmed from at least 96 from the grower who gave it to us and he would have gotten it from the french by's up the coast for sure, I know that an actual fact because i know people who were actually there then. You are right R2 is NL2 from the 90's. All commercial R2 has always been R2NL2xSkunk and was just called R2. But THIS comment from yourself Drpuffsalot this is literally the first time in 25 years of growing R2 in french NB/Tantramar marsh that i have heard the word "fredericton" associated with an origin story for R2. Same with the "Ron" story. I only every heard it from 2 people and neither person would i consider an authority on the strain. I am presently feminizing my clone to a seed line so i can share it with people who don't really know the strain well enough to identify it in a line up of its hybrids.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 5, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> Ya, tell the acadians out here R2 is from Fredericton and see what they say to ya. If your R2 is harsh cabbage weed it's on the grower cuzzzz mine is hell fire. R2 is still here in the french parts but the people who have it don't give it to just anyone. My R2 cut from cormier village rd is confirmed from at least 96 from the grower who gave it to us and he would have gotten it from the french by's up the coast for sure, I know that an actual fact because i know people who were actually there then. You are right R2 is NL2 from the 90's. All commercial R2 has always been R2NL2xSkunk and was just called R2. But THIS comment from yourself Drpuffsalot this is literally the first time in 25 years of growing R2 in french NB/Tantramar marsh that i have heard the word "fredericton" associated with an origin story for R2. Same with the "Ron" story. I only every heard it from 2 people and neither person would i consider an authority on the strain. I am presently feminizing my clone to a seed line so i can share it with people who don't really know the strain well enough to identify it in a line up of its hybrids.


Was the original R2 a smaller plant? I was only getting about 6 bags per plant outdoors. I got mine from the Tidnish area Years ago but let it go because I wasn’t my favourite smoke.


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 5, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Was the original R2 a smaller plant? I was only getting about 6 bags per plant outdoors. I got mine from the Tidnish area Years ago but let it go because I wasn’t my favourite smoke.


Yes it's considerably smaller than its Skunk hybrids at finish because of it's lack of stretch. Truth be told, some people, even seasoned users just don't enjoy R2. It's pretty brutal on the air bags.


----------



## RocketBoy (Oct 6, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> so do you have a favourite between the 2?


I have to say that AKBB really screwed this up for me on the labeling. I'll just say it's an Unknown line that has many Kush characteristics.


----------



## OSCanna (Oct 13, 2021)

Very interesting stuff, nice photos and info everyone, thank you. I found this thread looking for information on a pack of seeds recently donated... D's R2 NL2 OP from AltruistSeeds, I was told they are from the same batch Swami used, but I'm waiting to hear back for details.


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 13, 2021)

OSCanna said:


> Very interesting stuff, nice photos and info everyone, thank you. I found this thread looking for information on a pack of seeds recently donated... D's R2 NL2 OP from AltruistSeeds, I was told they are from the same batch Swami used, but I'm waiting to hear back for details.


D's Nl2R2 is actually popping up everywhere now. I got mine from D himself. Pretty amped to run it alongside the real no shit 90's R2 which, according to D is actually a standout example of Nevil's NL2. There is nobody better to have been holding and inbreeding this gem than D.


----------



## OSCanna (Oct 14, 2021)

I haven't seen it available anywhere, I must be looking in the wong places? I was told D only gave this to a few people, sounds like you're lucky there burned man lol
I was also given seed of R2 NL2 x AG NL2 - has anyone else compared the R2 to AGSeed's NL2?


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 14, 2021)

Didn’t Ag JUST release the nl2?

my 4 from deep Ellum seeds all have very different smells when I give them the ol’ stem rub.

-funky citrus
-candy sweet
-pine/mint
-funky cheese

should be flowering them all by November.

I’d love to hear where people are picking up D’s seeds from.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 14, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Didn’t Ag JUST release the nl2?
> 
> my 4 from deep Ellum seeds all have very different smells when I give them the ol’ stem rub.
> 
> ...


Stem rub on R2 has menthol smell.


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 14, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Didn’t Ag JUST release the nl2?
> 
> my 4 from deep Ellum seeds all have very different smells when I give them the ol’ stem rub.
> 
> ...


buddy she's the pine mint one! those are the exact words i use to describe how my R2 clone from 96 smells. Colgate and pine sap


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 14, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Stem rub on R2 has menthol smell.





Burnedman said:


> buddy she's the pine mint one! those are the exact words i use to describe how my R2 clone from 96 smells. Colgate and pine sap


Nice, thanks for the info guys! That’ll be the one I’ll be watching the closest now.


----------



## RocketBoy (Oct 15, 2021)

OSCanna said:


> I haven't seen it available anywhere, I must be looking in the wong places? I was told D only gave this to a few people, sounds like you're lucky there burned man lol
> I was also given seed of R2 NL2 x AG NL2 - has anyone else compared the R2 to AGSeed's NL2?


You can't find it available anywhere because it's not supposed to be released before D. That guy you supposedly got D's R2 from is a bitch for releasing pure.


----------



## OSCanna (Oct 16, 2021)

rocketboy - Has this D fellow appointed you as his ambassador or something? How does one contact D? It sounds like a controversy needs clearing up. I certainly don't want to be involved in drama. Considering the nature of how these were sent I highly doubt there is a problem, but you must have a reason for saying so. Odd.
Edit - Now I'm really confused, so swami and deep ellum did no release pure but only r2 crosses, is what you're saying? Where/when did D say this about being released in pure form? Thanks for the info, I emailed AltruistSeeds again, so I believe we'll have more info soon.


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 16, 2021)

OSCanna said:


> rocketboy - Has this D fellow appointed you as his ambassador or something? How does one contact D? It sounds like a controversy needs clearing up. I certainly don't want to be involved in drama. Considering the nature of how these were sent I highly doubt there is a problem, but you must have a reason for saying so. Odd.


D and I have become gro-bros this year after we bonded about the R2. D was close friends with Nevil himeslf and he worked for the seed bank in the 80's if anyone reading this doesn't know that. But D closed his own instagram down back in the summer and he hasn't told me why, and i haven't asked him, but i feel like he was being bombarded by way way too many random internet people begging to buy seeds from him.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 16, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> D and I have become gro-bros this year after we bonded about the R2. D was close friends with Nevil himeslf and he worked for the seed bank in the 80's if anyone reading this doesn't know that. But D closed his own instagram down back in the summer and he hasn't told me why, and i haven't asked him, but i feel like he was being bombarded by way way too many random internet people begging to buy seeds from him.


Who is D?


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 16, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Who is D?


Guy from up in NB, Friend of Nevil's and was a part of "the seed bank". D is the initial he goes by publicly.


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 16, 2021)

(for the room) Here are a couple pics of D's NL2R2 grown by D himself this summer.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 16, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> (for the room) Here are a couple pics of D's NL2R2 grown by D himself this summer.


Did he say when it finishes outdoors?


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 16, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Did he say when it finishes outdoors?


pretty similar to the rest of the "R2" variants out there. I watched D's insta close all summer comparing his NL2R2 line to the original clone only mid 90's NL2 that got known as R2, and I noticed D's NL2R2 is slightly earlier to trigger to bloom like 5 to 8 days sooner. Nothing major but probably showing the selection D has done on this seedline himself here in NB since 2002. Anyway D deleted his instagram before his garden finished so i never got to see a harvest time on it.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 16, 2021)

RocketBoy said:


> You can't find it available anywhere because it's not supposed to be released before D. That guy you supposedly got D's R2 from is a bitch for releasing pure.


AltruistSeeds has them on Strainly for trade, says on sale for Black Friday








R2 Northern Lights #2 - Strainly


R2 Northern Lights #2 by AltruistSeeds on Strainly




www.strainly.io


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 16, 2021)

I wonder how often the pheno we call R2 comes up in the NL2 line?
I ran it indoors one grow where I fed for twenty days then straight water for twenty days. I still have friends talk about that run. Lol. Very intense buzz
I was moving across country so it was done for timing.
It was a stable plant too. Even with consistent light leaks it never threw any male flowers


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 16, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> I wonder how often the pheno we call R2 comes up in the NL2 line?
> I ran it indoors one grow where I fed for twenty days then straight water for twenty days. I still have friends talk about that run. Lol. Very intense buzz
> I was moving across country so it was done for timing.
> It was a stable plant too. Even with consistent light leaks it never threw any male flowers


I have been wondering this same thing. I actually have that original 90's R2 clone now for sure, and i have D's NL2R2 too so when i pop them i will reintroduce the original R2 25-30year old female back into the IBL to send back to D AND i am feminizing the Original R2 clone. (in week 3 of sts treatment now)


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 16, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> I have been wondering this same thing. I actually have that original 90's R2 clone now for sure, and i have D's NL2R2 too so when i pop them i will reintroduce the original R2 25-30year old female back into the IBL to send back to D AND i am feminizing the Original R2 clone. (in week 3 of sts treatment now)


Sweet. I heard something made S1’s and found a keeper years back. Your pollen be a hot commodity


----------



## Altruist (Oct 17, 2021)

Well this is amusing lol ... Yes I have D's blessing, and we didn't stop communicating. Can't say I'm surprised he has with others though, considering people are sharing his emails and speaking on his behalf in public forums.
Anything else I can help with?


----------



## Altruist (Oct 17, 2021)

Burned man your bx to the old clone sounds like a great project, very nice!


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 17, 2021)

Altruist said:


> Well this is amusing lol ... Yes I have D's blessing, and we didn't stop communicating. Can't say I'm surprised he has with others though, considering people are sharing his emails and speaking on his behalf in public forums.
> Anything else I can help with?


Yea, my 1990's R2 BX line will stomp ass, that's true, but the feminized 1990's R2 S1 will burry any other R2 or NL2 line alive... and to be clear with you, if i am speaking on behalf of anything in here i am speaking on behalf of that R2, not D! I just chat with the b'y and we share weed pics, send beans and herbs back and forth like civilized normal people do. Wanna talk about amused? lol, I guess I didn't realize we were supposed to keep our friendships with D on the DL.
*Good luck with "your" D's NL2R2 homie


----------



## Altruist (Oct 17, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> Yea, my 1990's R2 BX line will stomp ass, that's true, but the feminized 1990's R2 S1 will burry any other R2 or NL2 line alive... and to be clear with you, if i am speaking on behalf of anything in here i am speaking on behalf of that R2, not D! I just chat with the b'y and we share weed pics, send beans and herbs back and forth like civilized normal people do. Wanna talk about amused? lol, I guess I didn't realize we were supposed to keep our friendships with D on the DL.
> *Good luck with "your" D's NL2R2 homie


My bad bud, I actually didn't mean you - it was clear to me you are all about that R2 not the glam around it, I like the work you're doing and didn't think you disrespected D. I should have clarified better, but I thought i did by complimenting your project. No idea who "the b'y" is though.
That being said, and I'll say this for everyone so don't feel targetted lol ; I do feel there's an unspoken respect that we share for eachothers privacy, in the canna community especially, and I do know for a fact that D likes to keep under he radar for the most part... and that's the only thing I will say on his behalf. I don't really understand how anyone could think it's ok to quote and share messages or emails from another person's conversation. You don't see me quoting d's emails to prove the world I have his blessing. Believe me or don't lol we are all free


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 17, 2021)

Altruist said:


> My bad bud, I actually didn't mean you - it was clear to me you are all about that R2 not the glam around it, I like the work you're doing and didn't think you disrespected D. I should have clarified better, but I thought i did by complimenting your project. No idea who "the b'y" is though.
> That being said, and I'll say this for everyone so don't feel targetted lol ; I do feel there's an unspoken respect that we share for eachothers privacy, in the canna community especially, and I do know for a fact that D likes to keep under he radar for the most part... and that's the only thing I will say on his behalf. I don't really understand how anyone could think it's ok to quote and share messages or emails from another person's conversation. You don't see me quoting d's emails to prove the world I have his blessing. Believe me or don't lol we are all free


 No no it's cool, i know, I caught the backstroke u were doing when you realized you stepped right in it so let's knee cap the passive aggressive stuff for a sec and drag this out in the street for a good beating. "I" am the only person in this thread who shared with the room any emails from D...(namely the pics D sent me of his NL2R2, in a thread dedicated to R2, while specifically discussing the differences or similarity between D's NL2R2 and the original clone) how is that disrespectful? And "I" am the only person who discussed anything about D like that he is a guy from NB, (like most of us in the thread i presume), or that he was Nevils pal and worked outta the seed bank...ALL that shit was literally "published" for the public to read on his instagram right? So who cares, it's not like i offered this chat room his fucking home address or his medical records. I myself don't care in the least what you do with the seeds D gave you and I think it's good u got consent from D to market D's NL2R2 IBL under D's initial and everything. You do you. But to people who have an issue with what you are doing perhaps it is because it kinda comes off like hitchhiking on another mans credentials. So yes, you are correct "we are all free", however! If this were the music industry you would owe legally enforcable royalties on every dollar you make off covering D's song. Not that I give a fuck personally or cared to have this out in writing.


----------



## RocketBoy (Oct 17, 2021)

Altruist said:


> My bad bud, I actually didn't mean you - it was clear to me you are all about that R2 not the glam around it, I like the work you're doing and didn't think you disrespected D. I should have clarified better, but I thought i did by complimenting your project. No idea who "the b'y" is though.
> That being said, and I'll say this for everyone so don't feel targetted lol ; I do feel there's an unspoken respect that we share for eachothers privacy, in the canna community especially, and I do know for a fact that D likes to keep under he radar for the most part... and that's the only thing I will say on his behalf. I don't really understand how anyone could think it's ok to quote and share messages or emails from another person's conversation. You don't see me quoting d's emails to prove the world I have his blessing. Believe me or don't lol we are all free


Bud we (those that received R2/NL#2) all have a his blessing to work with his R2/NL#2, the biggest difference is you (like a parasite) ran to chuck his shit asap in order to step on his toes, heck you don't even give him credit for his own line. What kind of respect is that?
GTFOH


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 17, 2021)

So who popped the pheno we call R2?


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 17, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> So who popped the pheno we call R2?


I was already a clone in 1996 when we first saw it.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 17, 2021)

Does buddy from NB have other old worked lines?


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 17, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Does buddy from NB have other old worked lines?


indeed! It's actually incredible. One of his last posts before he deleted was a Mighty Mite from a seed over 30yrs old.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 17, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> indeed! It's actually incredible. One of his last posts before he deleted was a Mighty Mite from a seed over 30yrs old.


Big Bud x Mighty Mite produced a pheno that smelled like over riped pears and plums kinda fermented fruit. Tasted like candy Lime green and finished fast
Mighty Mite was good


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 17, 2021)

You guys remember a company called Maritime Outdoor Seed company in Emery’s catalog? Think they were in Oregon
Did they have a line called R2


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 17, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> You guys remember a company called Maritime Outdoor Seed company in Emery’s catalog? Think they were in Oregon
> Did they have a line called R2


I think i have heard this somewhere, someone earlier in this thread or another R2 thread in here also a company called General G connected to Marc Emery too


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 17, 2021)

That’s it General G maritime outdoors seeds.. I grew a Durban cross, Double Whammy and another. Should have grabbed the R2 . They had some decent resistant lines


----------



## Altruist (Oct 18, 2021)

burnend man i aint back tracking, you clearly took it personally and didnt need to and are almost as far off base as the dude i was talking about - rocketboy.
now rocketboy - D aint mad at me, nobody is. I'm not going to apologize or act like this is a pissing match, take a deep breath there guy, maybe lay off the sativa dom's for a few days lol

I was given the blessing to work and sell the R2 in Pure or crossed form, without putting "D" on the packaging, well before the seeds were ever even popped.
These seeds were always, and always will be, only "sold" to raise money for charities, crowd funding, and to promote cannabis preservation projects. That was my choice and not a stipulation with D.
End of story my brothers. Get a clue before turning on your kin


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 18, 2021)

Altruist said:


> burnend man i aint back tracking, you clearly took it personally and didnt need to and are almost as far off base as the dude i was talking about - rocketboy.
> now rocketboy - D aint mad at me, nobody is. I'm not going to apologize or act like this is a pissing match, take a deep breath there guy, maybe lay off the sativa dom's for a few days lol
> 
> I was given the blessing to work and sell the R2 in Pure or crossed form, without putting "D" on the packaging, well before the seeds were ever even popped.
> ...


hmm, you're right, i was a little off wasn't I...it's more like a moonwalk than backstroke because to quote YOU "Can't say I'm surprised he has with others though, considering people are sharing his emails and speaking on his behalf in public forums". Seems the first half was aimed at me and the last half was aimed at rocket. (you and rocket can have your end out) But only I shared pics of D's NL2R2 that he sent me by email...lol as i noted* I shared pics of D's NL2R2, in a R2 chat room, discussing the differences between D's NL2R2 and mine the 90's R2. It's a weed pic asshole not a SIN number, chill out. You seem to have placed your relationship with D on a pedestal dude. It's ugly. I just don't treat my relationship with him as such, sorry if that jerks you off wrong.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 20, 2021)

Sorry if this is the wrong place for this but weren’t people just talking about getting seed orders from Nevil sent from within the US? 

“The Holland Seed Bank was a rather sophisticated operation; when somebody from the United States ordered seeds from the Netherlands, they had to send actual cash to the Netherlands, and the Seed Bank catalog suggested wrapping the cash in carbon paper to avoid detection. The seeds were then sent to the buyer from within the United States, as Nevil set up deals with various Americans where he would ship them bulk seeds and they would redistribute those seeds based on the letters and then later faxes, they received with instructions containing codes for different varieties and how many packs, with an address to send them to.”

taken from -https://growmag.com/growmag_feature/legacy-of-a-legend/


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 20, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place for this but weren’t people just talking about getting seed orders from Nevil sent from within the US?
> 
> “The Holland Seed Bank was a rather sophisticated operation; when somebody from the United States ordered seeds from the Netherlands, they had to send actual cash to the Netherlands, and the Seed Bank catalog suggested wrapping the cash in carbon paper to avoid detection. The seeds were then sent to the buyer from within the United States, as Nevil set up deals with various Americans where he would ship them bulk seeds and they would redistribute those seeds based on the letters and then later faxes, they received with instructions containing codes for different varieties and how many packs, with an address to send them to.”
> 
> taken from -https://growmag.com/growmag_feature/legacy-of-a-legend/


lol, thank god for etransfers.


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 20, 2021)

(For the room) right now I am in week3 of flower with the real 90's R2 clone, currently at 14on/10off. I have been tapering its light hrs down by 30mins every few days. It triggered at 15on/9off. Maximum stretch was maybe 4inches over the last 17days. AND I have another pair outside the exact same age that I am preparing for feminization... check out the difference in leaf geometry between the indoor version and outdoor version of the same clone.
This is epigenetics at work, and the reason I chose to make seeds outside. This kind of thing is inheritable and would result in a phenotype variation in the seeds where some would default to thinner leaves and darker green, and some would stay true to form with wide leaves and emerald green. Easy to forget this particular plant is a clone of a clone of a clone and so on, from the mid nineties held by only 1 family the whole time and has NEVER been grown under LED light before.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 20, 2021)

Damn dude, you’re really putting in the work! Lots of respect for your attention to the details and all the knowledge you’re sharing. I had never even heard of epigenetics before, very interesting stuff.


----------



## Deach (Jan 1, 2022)

Burnedman said:


> pretty similar to the rest of the "R2" variants out there. I watched D's insta close all summer comparing his NL2R2 line to the original clone only mid 90's NL2 that got known as R2, and I noticed D's NL2R2 is slightly earlier to trigger to bloom like 5 to 8 days sooner. Nothing major but probably showing the selection D has done on this seedline himself here in NB since 2002. Anyway D deleted his instagram before his garden finished so i never got to see a harvest time on it.


He told me it was middle to the end of September for the R2 he has worked, a little earlier than some of the variants out there.


----------



## Deach (Jan 1, 2022)

Here's my R2 variant. I (like everyone with a cut) like to believe it is the original cut, but as I mentioned before, there are many varients. I gave one to dehash (D), he believes it has some skunk in it, so we are trying to figure out if the original R2 cut had the skunk in it. D's inbred line is supposedly Nl2 as dehash remembers it


And here's the D's Freezeland/R2 cross I grew of his. 


They were quite beautiful. 2/3 of those ^^^ were single stalk, and as you can see, there's also some sativa in her.


----------



## Deach (Jan 1, 2022)

Here's another from my (R)R2 as opposed to (Ds) R2, for those interested in leaf morphology


And from one of my (D's) Freezeland/R2. 

Check out the sativa type leaves as well as the fatties on the same plant. Pretty cool


----------



## DCcan (Jan 2, 2022)

R2's are always such pretty outdoor plants, leaf elongation in flower and long branching really helps keep the plant aired out after morning dew.
Just love all the R2 crosses and cuts, really nice plant start with.


----------



## Burnedman (Jan 3, 2022)

(For the room) so my fem attempt failed. I just didn't time the girl right so by the time the silvered plant was making pollen I was in week 6flower with the girls...I'll get it right this summer. HOWEVER I did haul down just over a LB of top notch indoor R2 from the girls.(pics attached) This is the oldest R2 I have been able to track down, having been held by a single family since at least 1996. Whether or not it's the first ever R2, an NL2 skunk cross or if it's an unbeatable NL2 phenotype from 25 to 30 yrs ago, who knows. I have grown em all by now, and this one has some notable edge over the rest.


----------



## Indogrow420 (Apr 26, 2022)

The r2 I smoked in st John was decent , and that strain called EARLY is bomb just wish I could grab a clone and grow some indoor


----------



## TheMuffinMan#4 (Oct 30, 2022)

muaythaibanger said:


> What do ya mean?
> 
> Any strain can be naturally grown outdoors.


 That’s what I was thinking


----------

